
Nissan Leaf May Soon Charge Your House - rexbee
https://jalopnik.com/your-nissan-leaf-may-soon-charge-your-house-1836311220
======
m463
I think this is an expensive use of batteries. But it may be ok in an
emergency.

I also think retiring a battery that has limited vehicle range for home use is
probably ok.

